# BowTech protects the "Binary Cam" name.



## vhunter (Jan 15, 2008)

OK.


----------



## bowhunter96 (Nov 13, 2005)

Refuse to Follow . Geesh I guess I'd better tell my dog  :secret:


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

so do I ALWAYS have to capitalize the word "binary" in a sentence ?
Oops, I forgot to capitalize the word "binary" in that question
Dang it, I forgot again...my bad

sorry, can I rephrase my question ?

( you know I'm just messing around...I apologize :angel


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

so others will have to state "the 3 track system with take in cable and control cable" Man i need to trademark that phrase before BT does!


----------



## vhunter (Jan 15, 2008)

Kurt D. said:


> --------------------------
> From BowTech
> ----------
> It has recently come to our attention that several of BowTech's valuable trademarks are being misused by consumers and within the hunting industry media and trade. We would like to take this opportunity to provide some guidance on the proper use of BowTech's trademarks for the benefit of consumers and to protect BowTech's marks. Thanks in advance for your support and understanding.
> ...



Really, this is a joke right. It's gotta be.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Ok...how in the world can you trade mark the word binary when that word is older then any such cam ever invented


----------



## MR get greedy (Jul 24, 2005)

You mean DARTON they pretty much designed everything thats the only word that should be capitalized


----------



## Justin17 (May 4, 2006)

The binary cams on my Elite are great!


----------



## Dave Nowlin (May 21, 2003)

This is ridiculous. I don't have a key that makes the registered trademark symbol or the TM symbol. So I guess BowTech will have to get over it. Especially since I have helped hundreds of BowTech's binary cam owners tune their bows when good help was not forthcoming from BowTech. I guess if they choose to threaten me, I will send them a tech support bill.

Dave Nowlin


----------



## DustyRx (Jul 10, 2008)

Dang it! I want to respond but I don't know how to makes those trademark symbols. 

Oh well, I am glad I shoot a "TWIN TRACK BINARY CAM synchronized two cam system with two cables that are on the same track and a string that is on another track compound bow system" or whatever I should call it


----------



## bowsmith (Sep 17, 2002)

This is regards to consumers and print media referring to other companies cam systems as "Binary" cam systems. The "Binary" cam system is a trademarked title of the cam system, like Hoyt's "Cam and a Half" system. You won't see other companies and print media advertising their cam systems as being a "Cam and a Half" system. It is the same as Bowtech protecting the "Binary" cam name. While the other systems may be similar, they are not the true "Binary" cam. Hope this clarifies some of the confusion. If it isn't produced by Bowtech, then it isn't a "Binary" cam, even if it functions in the same regard.


----------



## Dave Nowlin (May 21, 2003)

You have to call it a "Twin Track Cross Connected Cam System."

Dave Nowlin


----------



## bowsmith (Sep 17, 2002)

Dave Nowlin said:


> You have to call it a "Twin Track Cross Connected Cam System."
> 
> Dave Nowlin


You can call it whatever you want, just not Binary cam. Sort of like Martin can't call their single cam "SoloCam".


----------



## flboarhunter (Dec 25, 2008)

What???


----------



## flboarhunter (Dec 25, 2008)

Very strange thread!!!


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

DustyRx said:


> Dang it! I want to respond but I don't know how to makes those trademark symbols.
> 
> ...
> 
> Yes you do....EVERYONE HAS IT: It's on you charater map


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

bowsmith said:


> This is regards to consumers and print media referring to other companies cam systems as "Binary" cam systems. The "Binary" cam system is a trademarked title of the cam system, like Hoyt's "Cam and a Half" system. You won't see other companies and print media advertising their cam systems as being a "Cam and a Half" system. It is the same as Bowtech protecting the "Binary" cam name. While the other systems may be similar, they are not the true "Binary" cam. Hope this clarifies some of the confusion. If it isn't produced by Bowtech, then it isn't a "Binary" cam, even if it functions in the same regard.


I hate to say it, but I went back and checked your post, and sure enough, you capitalized the "word that which we cannot use" every time.

I'm impressed


----------



## Pride Hunter (Aug 6, 2005)

*Trademark*

I don't see "Not Your Daddy's Bow" anywhere.


----------



## TOOL (Apr 11, 2006)

slaved dual cams is what they are.



of course "binary" is nothing more than a descriptor, an adjective......until you capitalize it and add a little tm. Then it becomes proprietary. So as long as I write it in a descriptive context within the English language, I'm good right.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2009)

So youre tellin us we cant post a replie to a thread with the word Binary in it unless it is capitalized, applies to Bowtech only, and has the trademark by it?????????


If so then thats the worst , most insane thing i have ever heard. Im ignoring that crap.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2009)

TOOL said:


> slaved dual cams is what they are.
> 
> 
> 
> of course "binary" is nothing more than a descriptor, an adjective......until you capitalize it and add a little tm. Then it becomes proprietary. So as long as I write it in a descriptive context within the English language, I'm good right.


Thats smart...


----------



## Dave Nowlin (May 21, 2003)

Character Map? Is that the map that shows how to get to your house in Florida?

Dave Nowlin


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

Well...whatever the binary cam is...we do know for certain that it's not a TRUE HYBRID cam. HAHAHA.


----------



## OBAN (Jun 25, 2006)

Map. MAP. Do they have a tm on that too?:noidea:


----------



## rupejosh (Mar 12, 2009)

ok this seems a little petty to me.i like bowtech bows but that is just ........well you know how some females act in that "one week a month".im really tryin to keep it clean......ish


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

*Only one week a month?*

Trade ya!
LOL



rupejosh said:


> ok this seems a little petty to me.i like bowtech bows but that is just ........well you know how some females act in that "one week a month".im really tryin to keep it clean......ish


----------



## Early Ice (Mar 18, 2008)

*Justin17*

Now that was funny!!!


----------



## Kurt D. (Jul 3, 2007)

Dave Nowlin said:


> Character Map? Is that the map that shows how to get to your house in Florida?
> 
> Dave Nowlin



He means ASCII Character Map Here ya go guys 

Hold Alt+0153 = ™

Hold Alt+0174 = ®


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

They forgot this one:

Cam Lean™


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Mr. October said:


> They forgot this one:
> 
> Cam Lean™


Haha!Thats awesome!


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

They mine as well trade mark and patent these things, all the other companies do it so whats the big deal? I do not shoot a bowtech so i have no horse in this race.


----------



## Looney Bin (Feb 9, 2009)

Does Bowtech understand that the misuse of their Trademarks is their fault. They created a Brandnomer/ Proprietary Eponym. They marketed and sold such high volumes of bows with those cam systems. That the word became colloquial for any Cam system that functions the same. I think they should should be proud of what they did, not petty like this. JMO


----------



## GusGus30125 (Mar 5, 2009)

I dont see the big deal with Bowtech trademarking the word "Binary Cam". Hoyt trademarked "Cam and a Half", Matthews has trademarked "SoloCam," PSE has the "Ram Cam". Seems like people are just looking for a reason to bash Bowtech.


----------



## Skeetsbo (Nov 2, 2005)

I guess it's all in how much respect and name brand recognition you want. Seeing as how we don't have any fancy TM fonts on here and knowing that we don't want to run afoul of the copyright police. i think we should just adopt these shortened forms for them BBURP stands for "Bowtechs Binary Uniform Recognition Phrase" or FART which stands for "Furious Attempt Recognize Trademark" that way we'll all be able to discuss this without infringing on anyones patent, copyright, or trademark or feelings.:darkbeer:


----------



## Bert Colwell (Jun 25, 2005)

Mr. October said:


> They forgot this one:
> 
> Cam Lean™


Now that's some funny stuff right there!


----------



## 442fps (Dec 23, 2003)

Binary Binary :nyah::elf_moon::der:


----------



## Terry A (Jan 11, 2007)

*This is funny!!!!!!!!!*



mr. October said:


> they forgot this one:
> 
> Cam lean™


ha_ha


----------



## Squawsach (Apr 26, 2008)

Wow! Did Bowtech really send that to AT? I hope they didn't. It kinda gives me the same feeling as having my grammar corrected at a poker game.


----------



## tnarb (Aug 26, 2006)

Mr. October said:


> They forgot this one:
> 
> Cam Lean™


What about a cool tm phrase for thier limbs......like the kaboom limb?


----------



## red man (Aug 7, 2008)

haha or a bow named total recall


----------



## Steeler Fan (Aug 10, 2006)

red man said:


> haha or a bow named total recall


Yeah, or Blow Tech 
:mg::zip:

Kidding, just kidding! I am a fan of Binary Cams regardless the brand of bow or bows they may be on.


----------



## gun870guy (Jun 26, 2009)

tnarb said:


> What about a cool tm phrase for thier limbs......like the kaboom limb?


You mean "KABOOMY ™"


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

Mr. October said:


> They forgot this one:
> 
> Cam Lean™





red man said:


> haha or a bow named total recall


:chortle:


----------



## RNT (Feb 28, 2007)

Kurt D. said:


> --------------------------
> From BowTech
> ----------
> It has recently come to our attention that several of BowTech's valuable trademarks are being misused by consumers and within the hunting industry media and trade. We would like to take this opportunity to provide some guidance on the proper use of BowTech's trademarks for the benefit of consumers and to protect BowTech's marks. Thanks in advance for your support and understanding.
> ...


..........yea...........I'll make sure and get right on that........sorry bowtech with the binary cams, I shoot one of your bows but.........all I can say is........de de de...........


----------



## Hoobilly (Dec 4, 2007)

bhtr3d said:


> DustyRx said:
> 
> 
> > Dang it! I want to respond but I don't know how to makes those trademark symbols.
> ...


----------



## tnarb (Aug 26, 2006)

Hoobilly said:


> bhtr3d said:
> 
> 
> > whats a charater map?
> ...


----------



## Arrowflngr (Apr 17, 2009)

bowsmith said:


> This is regards to consumers and print media referring to other companies cam systems as "Binary" cam systems. The "Binary" cam system is a trademarked title of the cam system, like Hoyt's "Cam and a Half" system. You won't see other companies and print media advertising their cam systems as being a "Cam and a Half" system. It is the same as Bowtech protecting the "Binary" cam name. While the other systems may be similar, they are not the true "Binary" cam. Hope this clarifies some of the confusion. If it isn't produced by Bowtech, then it isn't a "Binary" cam, even if it functions in the same regard.


Thats because "cam and a halfs" are really CPS cams
Binary Binary Binary Binary
I think BT is off their rocker, as usual.
This does make me want to go buy a 2 track Binary though.


----------



## Fdale's Finest (Oct 19, 2007)

Looney Bin said:


> Does Bowtech understand that the misuse of their Trademarks is their fault. They created a Brandnomer/ Proprietary Eponym. They marketed and sold such high volumes of bows with those cam systems. That the word became colloquial for any Cam system that functions the same. I think they should should be proud of what they did, not petty like this. JMO


I agree this is just like going to a restaurant and asking for a coke. When really you mean a cola! Get over it Bowtech and I shoot your bows. :embara:


----------



## Deepfryer (Feb 21, 2009)

Kurt D. said:


> He means ASCII Character Map Here ya go guys
> 
> Hold Alt+0153 = ™
> 
> Hold Alt+0174 = ®



You Cant be serious, one could get a serious hand injury from trying to hit all those keys at the same time.


----------



## mdnky (Jun 29, 2006)

Kurt D. said:


> He means ASCII Character Map Here ya go guys
> 
> Hold Alt+0153 = ™
> 
> Hold Alt+0174 = ®


Or for those lucky enough to be Mac based, just hold down "Option + 2" for (TM) ™ and "Option + R" for (R) ®. :darkbeer:


----------



## bowtech_john (Apr 19, 2008)

mdnky said:


> Or for those lucky enough to be Mac based, just hold down "Option + 2" for (TM) ™ and "Option + R" for (R) ®. :darkbeer:


I might just buy a Mac.


----------



## marcusjb (Jun 22, 2005)

This thread is about stirring the pot right?


----------



## tomkat04 (Feb 22, 2005)

tnarb said:


> What about a cool tm phrase for thier limbs......like the kaboom limb?


Too bad Billy Mays is dead. Could you see him promoting Bowtech and their revolutionary KABOOM! limbs? Call right now and they'll throw in a pair of safety glasses and an extra pair of underwear. You'll be glad you got them!!


----------



## tomkat04 (Feb 22, 2005)

BTW, How come you didn't use that cute character dooditty in your thread title? Shame on you.


----------



## OBAN (Jun 25, 2006)

KABOOM, or Kaboom? tm'd or R with a circle around it? Kablewy, Kablooey, possible names to consider. I won't tm them so feel free to use as you wish.:darkbeer:


----------



## bilongo (Nov 18, 2008)

Kurt D. said:


> --------------------------
> From BowTech
> ----------
> It has recently come to our attention that several of BowTech's valuable trademarks are being misused by consumers and within the hunting industry media and trade. We would like to take this opportunity to provide some guidance on the proper use of BowTech's trademarks for the benefit of consumers and to protect BowTech's marks. Thanks in advance for your support and understanding.
> ...


I,m so sorry but there are a bunch of people a head of you using the name or world binary. check this out 
http://tess2.uspto.gov/bin/showfiel...LL=AND&a_default=search&a_search=Submit+Query 
:mg: :mg: :mg: :mg: :darkbeer:


----------



## bilongo (Nov 18, 2008)

*binary system*

I forgot maybe your computer use a non binary system.

Everywhere, except for computer-related operations, the main system of mathematical notation today is the decimal system, which is a base-10 system. As in other number systems, the position of a symbol in a base-10 number denotes the value of that symbol in terms of exponential values of the base. That is, in the decimal system, the quantity represented by any of the ten symbols used - 0, 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, and 9 - depends on its position in the number. 

Unlike the decimal system, only two digits - 0, 1 - suffice to represent a number in the binary system. The binary system plays a crucial role in computer science and technology. The first 20 numbers in the binary notation are 1, 10, 11, 100, 101, 110, 111, 1000, 1001, 1010, 1011, 1100, 1101, 1110, 1111, 10000, 10001, 10010, 10011, 10100, the origin of which may be better understood if they are re-written in the following way: 

1: 00001 11: 01011
2: 00010 12: 01100
3: 00011 13: 01101
4: 00100 14: 01110
5: 00101 15: 01111
6: 00110 16: 10000
7: 00111 17: 10001
8: 01000 18: 10010
9: 01001 19: 10011
10: 01010 20: 10100 

c: :greenwithenvy: binary


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2009)

Limb Recall TM


----------



## Mtn. Runner (Jan 25, 2009)

correction its not a Kaboom limb. Its the patent pending "More cracks then your plumber Limbs"


----------



## MACHXKING (Jul 27, 2006)

*get a grip*

If all the bashers would pull their heads out of their a____ for a moment lets see why they have this policy. I went into BP and the guy said "look at this new Quest bow it has Bowtech Binary cam's on it". The cams are designed by elite and licensed to G5. Retailers are selling product based off a trademarked item. Do you think for a moment Hoyt would let someone sell a hybrid PSE by saying it's a cam&1/2 when they own that name. Maybe Mathews will let Martin start using the Solo cam on bows with 1 cam. 

People should get a grip. If someone paid to have that Trademark it needs to be respected and protected by law. Anyone on here who works for a company that owns patents or trademarks would want their product protected as well


----------



## Xiisign (Jan 23, 2008)

Kurt D. said:


> He means ASCII Character Map Here ya go guys
> 
> Hold Alt+0153 = ™
> 
> Hold Alt+0174 = ®


 *And Alt+0169= ©*


----------



## RNT (Feb 28, 2007)

tomkat04 said:


> Too bad Billy Mays is dead. Could you see him promoting Bowtech and their revolutionary KABOOM! limbs? Call right now and they'll throw in a pair of safety glasses and an extra pair of underwear. You'll be glad you got them!!


:icon_1_lol: I dont care who you are that there is funny!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

Looney Bin said:


> Does Bowtech understand that the misuse of their Trademarks is their fault. They created a Brandnomer/ Proprietary Eponym. They marketed and sold such high volumes of bows with those cam systems. That the word became colloquial for any Cam system that functions the same. I think they should should be proud of what they did, not petty like this. JMO


Agreed. It's a matter of doing too good a job of branding. The issue is that if a company fails to protect a trademark they can lose it when the word becomes common verbiage. Xerox and Coke have launched similar campaigns in the past in order to protect their marks. Aluminum Foil actually lost their trademark.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2009)

I dont care.....

Elites have Binarys
Dartons have Binarys
HCAs have Binarys

And so on. Thats what ive always called em and i will continue to do so.


----------



## tpatrickm (Mar 10, 2007)

this is about as dumb as it gets. i love my guardian but boy is this wierd. but i have to think if mathews was dumb enough to do this you all would ask how high do you want me to jump


----------



## tomkat04 (Feb 22, 2005)

MACHXKING said:


> If all the bashers would pull their heads out of their a____ for a moment lets see why they have this policy. I went into BP and the guy said "look at this new Quest bow it has Bowtech Binary cam's on it". The cams are designed by elite and licensed to G5. Retailers are selling product based off a trademarked item. Do you think for a moment Hoyt would let someone sell a hybrid PSE by saying it's a cam&1/2 when they own that name. Maybe Mathews will let Martin start using the Solo cam on bows with 1 cam.
> 
> People should get a grip. If someone paid to have that Trademark it needs to be respected and protected by law. Anyone on here who works for a company that owns patents or trademarks would want their product protected as well


This sounds like the dealer is at fault, he doesn't even know the product he is selling. With all the different bows that have very similar looking cams, risers, etc., it's easy to see how people get mixed up. This post doesn't tell me why they have this policy. People who are uneducated in the product they are selling are going to get it wrong whether there is a trademark or not.


----------



## tnarb (Aug 26, 2006)

MACHXKING said:


> If all the bashers would pull their heads out of their a____ for a moment lets see why they have this policy. I went into BP and the guy said "look at this new Quest bow it has Bowtech Binary cam's on it". The cams are designed by elite and licensed to G5. Retailers are selling product based off a trademarked item. Do you think for a moment Hoyt would let someone sell a hybrid PSE by saying it's a cam&1/2 when they own that name. Maybe Mathews will let Martin start using the Solo cam on bows with 1 cam.
> 
> People should get a grip. If someone paid to have that Trademark it needs to be respected and protected by law. Anyone on here who works for a company that owns patents or trademarks would want their product protected as well


No head up up no *****es here.........Just plain stupid......

I am going to trademark Tim so no one else can be called Tim. 

Stupid is as stupid does.......Forrest Gump.


----------



## MACHXKING (Jul 27, 2006)

tnarb said:


> No head up up no *****es here.........Just plain stupid......
> 
> I am going to trademark Tim so no one else can be called Tim.
> 
> Stupid is as stupid does.......Forrest Gump.


Your statement was stupid like Donald Trump trying to trademark "your Fired".
Someone owns the name on this product and they don't want it used improperly or used to sell other archery equipment then their own. If you think steeling a trademark is ok than I think Hoyt should call the cam 1/2 a CPS system seeing they pay for the first cam design from Darton. 

Let's look at some of the protected names in archery
Solo Cam, Cam1/2, RamCam1/2, HF cam(sorry mathews patent), CPS. People own these names and deserve to have them protected from use other than intended by them. This is still America and laws need to be followed.


----------



## ultramax (Feb 6, 2005)

I read this whole thread and all I learned was how to make these little marks ™®©


----------



## tnarb (Aug 26, 2006)

MACHXKING said:


> Your statement was stupid like Donald Trump trying to trademark "your Fired".
> Someone owns the name on this product and they don't want it used improperly or used to sell other archery equipment then their own. If you think steeling a trademark is ok than I think Hoyt should call the cam 1/2 a CPS system seeing they pay for the first cam design from Darton.
> 
> Let's look at some of the protected names in archery
> Solo Cam, Cam1/2, RamCam1/2, HF cam(sorry mathews patent), CPS. People own these names and deserve to have them protected from use other than intended by them. This is still America and laws need to be followed.


ok......Tim™ And I think to come on a national forum, and post something that has to do more with corporate law, than providing the public, with new product information, or announcing shooting staff etc. How is this beneficial to the public interest? Now that's stupid. If there was a problem BT should have contacted the other bow manufacturers with the information NOT the general public who could give a flying rat's behind about what they protected.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2009)

tnarb said:


> ok......Tim™ And I think to come on a national forum, and post something that has to do more with corporate law, than providing the public, with new product information, or announcing shooting staff etc. How is this beneficial to the public interest? Now that's stupid. If there was a problem BT should have contacted the other bow manufacturers with the information NOT the general public who could give a flying rat's behind about what they protected.


I think they want us ATers to quit using the term Binary to refer to other companies cams. No problems with the other companies.


----------



## gkonduris (Sep 10, 2007)

Here come the trademark attorneys.........sales must be down.


----------



## Pride Hunter (Aug 6, 2005)

mdnky said:


> Or for those lucky enough to be Mac based, just hold down "Option + 2" for (TM) ™ and "Option + R" for (R) ®. :darkbeer:





bowtech_john said:


> I might just buy a Mac.


Carefull guys, you might get Kraft mad at you!


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

Every time I look at this post I have to chuckle. The person who made up the press release and sent it out, is IMHO a "linear" thinker only considerate of the immediate issue. It's obvious that no thought was given to the potential backlash from customers as that sort of thinking would have been a bit more Binary™


----------



## jack876 (Jun 28, 2009)

Kurt D is this a joke? So you dont like to way comsumers type the name of your products, tough welcome to the free world.


----------



## tenmilestyle (Dec 19, 2007)

IMO binary cams suck! I prefer Hybrid cams better! Oh someone is coming to break my fingers for sure now!:mg: Just as long as they don't make me draw back a Bowtech. (scary):wink: 
Disclaimer: These statements were meant to be funny. And in no way were said to bash or inflict pain. Just wanted to protect myself!


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

I too don't care for the Binary Cam System® or Binary™ synchronized dual cam system (s) nope not my cup of tea .. not sure of those Raw...Rugged...Ross.™ bows anymore especially the one with the The Krank™ block and tackle cam system but hey I've been wrong before. I do own a BowTech® product .... a Diamond Archery™ by BowTech®. I really like it it's a shooter.

I need to get an Octane™ quiver for it yet ...Then I can Fuel The Hunt™ and Refuse to Follow™

My signature is now in compliance as well


----------



## DesignedToHunt (Aug 5, 2008)

stixshooter said:


> I too don't care for the Binary Cam System® or Binary™ synchronized dual cam system (s) nope not my cup of tea .. not sure of those Raw...Rugged...Ross.™ bows anymore especially the one with the The Krank™ block and tackle cam system but hey I've been wrong before. I do own a BowTech® product .... a Diamond Archery™ by BowTech®. I really like it it's a shooter.
> 
> I need to get an Octane™ quiver for it yet ...Then I can Fuel The Hunt™ and Refuse to Follow™
> 
> My signature is now in compliance as well




LMAO ......  ...... well done my friend


----------



## mdnky (Jun 29, 2006)

ultramax said:


> I read this whole thread and all I learned was how to make these little marks ™®©


:set1_applaud:


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2009)

This is the worst thread ever.


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

Honestly, this thread is making my HAIR hurt !!! And I still can't get my fingers twisted up enough to make those little symbols...oh well, I think I'll go back to reading the "STROTHER" posts.


----------



## Nameless Hunter (Feb 10, 2007)

For windows
ctrl + alt + r
ctrl + alt + c

Oh CRAP! 
I forgot to capitalize windows and put a thingy behind it.
I can expect black suited microsoft goons to show up at my door now.



mdnky said:


> Or for those lucky enough to be Mac based, just hold down "Option + 2" for (TM) ™ and "Option + R" for (R) ®. :darkbeer:


----------



## wileycat (Dec 20, 2005)

Hey did you hear bowtech is paying Hoyt to build there limbs for 2010, sales should really go up.LOL


----------



## bilongo (Nov 18, 2008)

Todays word:

binary™, 二进制™, 이진™, ไบนารี™, binario™, δυαδικών™, Binär™

Binary™ beer :darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::shade:


----------



## bowtech_john (Apr 19, 2008)

Kurt D. said:


> He means ASCII Character Map Here ya go guys
> 
> Hold Alt+0153 = ™
> 
> Hold Alt+0174 = ®


 I'm no computer genius, but I can't get this to work, should be simple I guess.



BTW I have them cam things on my bow.


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

The gas companies might have a problem with the Octane thing. Yes this is unreal i Refuse to follow this thread any longer so im going to go and fuel my hunt with some extra Octane, and i need to work on the Krank shaft on my truck:mg:


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

ultramax said:


> I read this whole thread and all I learned was how to make these little marks ™®©


Same here...
learn something new everyday


----------



## ASAT_Pro (Jun 30, 2008)

I wonder if you have talked to Rex Darlington at Darton Archery about this!?
He is the originator of the Hybrid and Binary camsystem!

He invented this loooong before BowTech was even on the market..


----------



## cat-fish (Apr 25, 2009)

"This thres is useless" TM


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

cat-fish said:


> "This thres is useless" TM


you got that right. only thing i learned is that Elite shooters and people worshiping a bow that doesn't exist yet get their rocks off by bashing a bow company. Bowtech had to trademake it now. You remeber what happened last time Kevin Strothers started an archery company..........


----------



## ohhiitznik (Sep 24, 2008)

ASAT_Pro said:


> I wonder if you have talked to Rex Darlington at Darton Archery about this!?
> He is the originator of the Hybrid and Binary camsystem!
> 
> He invented this loooong before BowTech was even on the market..


I agree.


----------



## tnarb (Aug 26, 2006)

cartman308 said:


> you got that right. only thing i learned is that Elite shooters and people worshiping a bow that doesn't exist yet get their rocks off by bashing a bow company. Bowtech had to trademake it now. You remeber what happened last time Kevin Strothers started an archery company..........


No tell us, what happened? Some awesome bows were developed?


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

tnarb said:


> No tell us, what happened? Some awesome bows were developed?


developed! HAHA that's a good one.............


----------



## RightWing (Aug 22, 2004)

Mr. October said:


> They forgot this one:
> 
> Cam Lean™


 The funniest post of this decade    :darkbeer:


----------



## RightWing (Aug 22, 2004)

mdnky said:


> Or for those lucky enough to be Mac based, just hold down "Option + 2" for (TM) ™ and "Option + R" for (R) ®. :darkbeer:


Apple had to add that option crap cause they are in sooooo many lawsuits.


----------



## RightWing (Aug 22, 2004)

RightWing said:


> Apple had to add that option crap cause they are in sooooo many lawsuits.


Sorry, I should have said Apple ®


----------



## mdnky (Jun 29, 2006)

RightWing said:


> Apple had to add that option crap cause they are in sooooo many lawsuits.


Actually that was present back in the early 80s (pre-Windows 3.1.) Microsoft later choose to use "Alternate" instead of "Option" for the name of that key. Has nothing to do with lawsuits. As far a being easy to quickly add those marks, if that's what you meant, it revolves around Macs being primary used for DTP/Graphics Design computers. Made the designers lives much easier.


----------



## stillern (Feb 1, 2005)

I love my '09 82nd Airborne, loved my '08 82nd Airborne, my Allegiance, Extreme VFT, Patriot, Patriot Dually, Black Knight Dually Pro, and Black Knight Dually II too; but the original post is beyond absurd. Really? Can't believe the original post is for real?


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

Sorry Folks! Hate to inform you all but I actually hold the copyrights for the letter a (upper and lowercase, of course) so If bowtech and you all will just send me a dollar each, I won't sick the legal department on you.

Kurt, since you started this, it's going to cost you 10 dollars:


----------



## shot gun (Jun 23, 2009)

Kurt D. said:


> --------------------------
> From BowTech
> ----------
> It has recently come to our attention that several of BowTech's valuable trademarks are being misused by consumers and within the hunting industry media and trade. We would like to take this opportunity to provide some guidance on the proper use of BowTech's trademarks for the benefit of consumers and to protect BowTech's marks. Thanks in advance for your support and understanding.
> ...


here comes the the days of our life soap opra again


----------



## painter511 (Jun 29, 2009)

*original cams*

It makes perfect sense to me to protect what is rightfully theirs. How would you people feel if someone else got the undue credit for something you patented or trademarked? Angry.


----------



## Billincamo (Dec 8, 2002)

*bInArY*

Maybe they should put less time into designing words and more time into designing bows! LOL!


----------



## randydb (Jan 25, 2006)

*one of those...*

This has to be one of those statements that Bowtech is wishing they could do over. Someone set out trying to clarify things and make it Better for the company but instead they wound up sounding anal and petty and have managed to get a bunch of people ridiculing and making fun of them instead. A lot of politicians have the same talent for this type of stick your foot in your mouth behavior.

There is a guy on youtube who had his guitar wrecked by united airlines. They gave him the run around and wouldn't fix it figuring they were saving $1200. He wrote a song called "united breaks guitars" and posted it on youtube. He had over 2.5 million views in the first week and united is scrambling to do damage control. 

This thread needs a lot more views to catch him!
Randyb


----------



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)

who cares.


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

randydb said:


> There is a guy on youtube who had his guitar wrecked by united airlines. They gave him the run around and wouldn't fix it figuring they were saving $1200. He wrote a song called "united breaks guitars" and posted it on youtube. He had over 2.5 million views in the first week and united is scrambling to do damage control.


:lol:


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

I just saw a quest commercial on ODC and they refer to their cam as Binary........oops....


----------



## Hoobilly (Dec 4, 2007)

russ said:


> :lol:


Now thats funny!


----------



## parkerbows (Oct 27, 2004)

Do you guys honestly think Mathews would just standby if someone used the term SOLOCAM in there description of a cam system?
I doubt it.
They paid for it and are entitled to it being theres alone


----------



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)

parkerbows said:


> Do you guys honestly think Mathews would just standby if someone used the term SOLOCAM in there description of a cam system?
> I doubt it.
> They paid for it and are entitled to it being theres alone


dont know but we'll make fun of that thread when it gets here to. lol.


----------



## lost american (Nov 21, 2002)

that giutar video was great they should put that on mtv...:mg: as for bowtech sounds like they got a screw loose....they should take care of there 2009 centerpiviot bow issues .


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

parkerbows said:


> Do you guys honestly think Mathews would just standby if someone used the term SOLOCAM in there description of a cam system?
> I doubt it.
> They paid for it and are entitled to it being theres alone


No Mathews wouldn't stand for another MANUFACTURER using the word Solocam but, I don't think Mathews would turn into the forum gestapo if someone referred to another bow companies' single cam as a Solocam?

This is at least one of the most silly, if not silliest press releases I have ever seen. I hear Strother Archery is actually referring to those new fandagled arrow propelling devices they are now making as a BOW. :mg: Does Bowtech have the market cornered on that word too?


----------



## dgirt (Jul 1, 2003)

Bring back the old owner, the new guy's SUCK.


----------



## Ich Bin (Apr 28, 2008)

I think if they are going after other bow companies and preventing them from using the word Binary to describe their own cam system fine. If they want to prevent ads and marketing from saying Binary cam system...fine.

If they expect people on AT and such to use the TM symbols and not call any other cam systems Binary, then they are off their rockers. That's like asking people in every day life to not ask for a Kleenex unless it is made by Kimberly Clark.

I am going to keep saying Binary or binary whenever I describe a slaved two cam system to people. Get over it already.

E


----------



## rockinbowhunter (Jul 26, 2007)

*Did they trade mark blown up limbs*

They also forgot:
Exploaded LIMBS 
Deadly Limbs
Limbs that ruin faces
Dangerous limbs
Untested limbs
Limbs that are faulty
Crappy Limbs
anything else?


----------



## tomkat04 (Feb 22, 2005)

HAR HAR! This thread sux.


----------



## tnarb (Aug 26, 2006)

cartman308 said:


> developed! HAHA that's a good one.............


Are you saying bows like the Tribute aren;t good bows? A lot of guys say that is the finest bow ever created. I know KS did develop that.

Then there are the Elites, yes I say he did develop some awesome bows. What's in my signature is what I shoot, I know where they came from, and who designed/developed them.......


----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

they should be flattered that "other" cam systems are referred to as binary

i mean everyone knows what im talking about when i say Kleenex (but its a brand, the product would be tissue paper)

Or 

Q-tip, again a brand that has taken over the entire product, everyone calls them q-tips

Or on the weekend people would say lets go "jet skiing" when Jet Ski is the brand name for Kawaski water craft.

This has to be the most asnine request from a company that i used to think was one of the best. O well that Mathews Monster sure looks awesome, ill trade my 82nd in on one.


----------



## LONGSHOT ARTIST (Aug 28, 2007)

blah....blah......blah......blah.....who cares bowtech, your design's suck anyways!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 2, 2004)

Mr. October said:


> They forgot this one:
> 
> Cam Lean™


Now that's funny, I don't care who you are. :chortle:


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 2, 2004)

bilongo said:


> I,m so sorry but there are a bunch of people a head of you using the name or world binary. check this out
> http://tess2.uspto.gov/bin/showfiel...LL=AND&a_default=search&a_search=Submit+Query
> :mg: :mg: :mg: :mg: :darkbeer:


You are confusing Trademarks with Patents... 

Trademarks are granted by the government, and are industry specific. And yes, you can trademark a common word or phrase or pattern or image, as long as it has not been trademarked in that industry previously. And by the way, did you know that Mathews does not sell single cam bows? They sell "SoloCam" bows.


----------



## tnarb (Aug 26, 2006)

parkerbows said:


> Do you guys honestly think Mathews would just standby if someone used the term SOLOCAM in there description of a cam system?
> I doubt it.
> They paid for it and are entitled to it being theres alone


But the word Binary is common place and a way to describe somthing, This computer for instance is a Binary means of communication.

Solocam is not commonplace, and that was was created by Matthews, Binary was not a created word by Bowtech.

Maybe Tom Jennings should have protected Compound Bow.....


----------



## weston2009 (Feb 13, 2009)

BOWTECH BLOW-TECH, i can say what ever i want


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 2, 2004)

weston2009 said:


> BOWTECH BLOW-TECH, i can say what ever i want


Yeah... that's really mature.  :bored:


----------



## weston2009 (Feb 13, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> Yeah... that's really mature.  :bored:


must be a BLOWTECH owner


----------



## bilongo (Nov 18, 2008)

weston2009 said:


> BOWTECH BLOW-TECH, i can say what ever i want


:jaw::jaw::jaw::jaw::icon_1_lol:


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 2, 2004)

weston2009 said:


> must be a BLOWTECH owner


DUH... Read my signature...:der:


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

bilongo said:


> :jaw::jaw::jaw::jaw::icon_1_lol:


Hey, you dun a FINE JOB of CAPITALIZING both of em...>BowTec...and BLOWTec. Of course, you forgot the TM and the copyright symbol...and since people eat Bowtechs for lunch, don't foget the "Kosher" symbol too:
©, ®, ™, ℅ EVERYTHING ELSE not covered or deeded or "owned", thought of, thought by, or sought after..... Couldn't FIND the Kosher symbol, it is a "K" with a circle around it, or a "U" with a circle around it....hahahahaha.

Next thing I wonder, however is since BLOWTECH owns everything else in the archery industry.....does that mean that they also OWN all the WORLD RECORDS, TOO>>>>

How many have been set by persons shooting BowTechs,anyways....must be in what the gazillions? hahahaha. Sorry couldn't resist.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## weston2009 (Feb 13, 2009)

field14 said:


> Hey, you dun a FINE JOB of CAPITALIZING both of em...>BowTec...and BLOWTec. Of course, you forgot the TM and the copyright symbol...and since people eat Bowtechs for lunch, don't foget the "Kosher" symbol too:
> ©, ®, ™, ℅ EVERYTHING ELSE not covered or deeded or "owned", thought of, thought by, or sought after..... Couldn't FIND the Kosher symbol, it is a "K" with a circle around it, or a "U" with a circle around it....hahahahaha.
> 
> Next thing I wonder, however is since BLOWTECH owns everything else in the archery industry.....does that mean that they also OWN all the WORLD RECORDS, TOO>>>>
> ...


yes... i agree, Blowtech sucks


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

weston2009 said:


> yes... i agree, Blowtech sucks


I never said the above...I guess they might shoot just fine for SOME of those that shoot them.....just like any other bow brand.

However, the "B" bows haven't "cornered the market" in sales, wins, or much of the sunny side of the games of archery.

CLAIMS are one thing...but ACTIONS and PERFORMANCES are yet another...hahaha.

The "fieldman" doesn't BASH, just calls the kettle black, and gives the good with the bad, and the bad with the good....

field14


----------



## jkeaston (Jul 19, 2009)

:thumbs_doyour elite is just a second rate wanna be bowtech.. good luck to elite sticking around another year.


Justin17 said:


> The binary cams on my Elite are great!


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

jkeaston said:


> :thumbs_doyour elite is just a second rate wanna be bowtech.. good luck to elite sticking around another year.


bowtech thought police?


----------



## pizar11 (Jan 26, 2009)

TOOL said:


> slaved dual cams is what they are.
> 
> 
> 
> of course "binary" is nothing more than a descriptor, an adjective......until you capitalize it and add a little tm. Then it becomes proprietary. So as long as I write it in a descriptive context within the English language, I'm good right.



Right, at least in my opinion. You can't trademark a general term. That's like saying I'm gonna TM "Single Cam." Not gonna happen. The same thing happened when ArmaLite had "AR-15" trademarked. It became a general term that described the 'black rifle.' The courts ruled that it was a general term and any producer of that rifle could use the term.


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

What about the Ram a Jam!

Can I trademark the Binary Bit System? I didn't invent it, but... :teeth:

Kidding aside, I will do my best to capitalize Binary Bowtech when I PM my cousin who has one.

I like that Bowtech names all of their bows like they're military.

I wonder if they would be interested in licensing ranks. I could purchase add ons for my other bows maybe. Commander Tomahawk. Admiral Firecat. General Money Maker! It'd be more awesome than G.I. Joe!

Then i could stop feeling insecure, and just get back to shooting stuff.


----------



## Hoythunter01 (Oct 23, 2005)

Let's bump this back up for the new people on here. Make sure you CAPITALIZE the word "binary" from now on !!


----------



## trlcavscout (Jan 30, 2008)

jkeaston said:


> :thumbs_doyour elite is just a second rate wanna be bowtech.. good luck to elite sticking around another year.


If I buy as many new ELites in 2010, which I plan on, as I did bowTechs®/™ in 2008 they will be just fine  They will always be better then bowTech®/™ :mg:

*No comment on the OP, I am still laughing to hard :zip:


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Did they trademark broken limbs yet???:embara:


----------



## NARLEYHORNS (Jul 7, 2007)

Jaben620 said:


> I dont care.....
> 
> Elites have Binarys
> Dartons have Binarys
> ...


YES SIR .... What he just said. BT can squeal like a little girl all they want.
BINARY-BINARY-BINARY .....


----------



## Yichi (Dec 18, 2008)

jkeaston said:


> :thumbs_doyour elite is just a second rate wanna be bowtech.. good luck to elite sticking around another year.


Blind fanboyism much?


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

field14 said:


> Hey, you dun a FINE JOB of CAPITALIZING both of em...>BowTec...and BLOWTec. Of course, you forgot the TM and the copyright symbol...and since people eat Bowtechs for lunch, don't foget the "Kosher" symbol too:
> ©, ®, ™, ℅ EVERYTHING ELSE not covered or deeded or "owned", thought of, thought by, or sought after..... Couldn't FIND the Kosher symbol, it is a "K" with a circle around it, or a "U" with a circle around it....hahahahaha.
> 
> Next thing I wonder, however is since BLOWTECH owns everything else in the archery industry.....does that mean that they also OWN all the WORLD RECORDS, TOO>>>>
> ...


Kosher has a plethora of symbols Just depending on what congregation puts the approval onto the items: 

Registered symbols : http://www.allastar.net/blog/uploaded_images/kosher_symbols-740937.jpg


----------



## jarlickin12 (Jul 28, 2009)

Next we wont be able to call our hex keys allen wrenches unless they are made by Allen, or our adjustable wrenches crescent wrenches unless they are made by Crescent. I shoot an Elite and I call them binary cams. Grow up Bowtech!


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

bilongo said:


> Todays word:
> 
> binary™, 二进制™, 이진™, ไบนารี™, binario™, δυαδικών™, Binär™
> 
> Binary™ beer :darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::shade:


Now thats funny stuff right there.


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

This post is insane.


----------



## bilongo (Nov 18, 2008)

*To the Top*



BarneySlayer said:


> What about the Ram a Jam!
> 
> Can I trademark the Binary Bit System? I didn't invent it, but... :teeth:
> 
> ...


At ease General Binary will do an open rank inspection make sure you have your T's & M's

Attention

:hurt::jaw::hurt::jaw::hurt::jaw:


----------



## DWGray (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks folks. Very funny reading this thread.


----------



## Archersteve (Oct 14, 2004)

Dave Nowlin said:


> This is ridiculous. I don't have a key that makes the registered trademark symbol or the TM symbol. So I guess BowTech will have to get over it. Especially since I have helped hundreds of BowTech's binary cam owners tune their bows when good help was not forthcoming from BowTech. I guess if they choose to threaten me, I will send them a tech support bill.
> 
> Dave Nowlin


Ditto


----------



## elite352 (Aug 15, 2009)

rockinbowhunter said:


> They also forgot:
> Exploaded LIMBS
> Deadly Limbs
> Limbs that ruin faces
> ...


No, those names won't work. They have something new for 2010. Introducing the new *split in half* limb design.


----------



## txarcher1 (Aug 5, 2003)

*LImbs*

I believe their limbs have the sickness
know as "*Delamination"*


----------



## Archersteve (Oct 14, 2004)

Got to love this thread - give the fanboys of other bows a chance to pile on. ROFLMAO:shade:

You know how I can tell? txarcher1 thought that the bowtech limbs were laminated. elite52 named himself by the name of the competition that broke away from bowtech.

Personally, I purchased the 101st Airborne to give Bowtech a try. I have had no limb problems, no cam problems, no real problems at all.

Would I purchase another Bowtech, maybe, but then again, I have owned Darton, Proline, Browning, Alpine, Martin, Hoyt, ...................

I guess I am not a fan boy.:embara:


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

Archersteve said:


> txarcher1 thought that the bowtech limbs were laminated.


Okay, I bite what other name for the manufacturing process involving layers of materials glued together is there?

Or are you the only one expecting faux oak?


----------



## elite352 (Aug 15, 2009)

Its all in good fun. I actually shoot a mathews. I thought I had made a funny. Thats all there is to it. BTW my name has nothing to do with Elite bows. If your gonna call me out get it right archersteve its *elite352*.


----------



## Archersteve (Oct 14, 2004)

russ said:


> Okay, I bite what other name for the manufacturing process involving layers of materials glued together is there?
> 
> Or are you the only one expecting faux oak?


They use the billet process. They do not use layers of material but a solid piece that is formed under pressure and heat as it cures, then is milled to shape. The funny thing is that Bowtech has taken a lot of heat for not using laminated limbs.:mg:

Still, I know that your comments are in fun. I just get a kick out of all of the my bow is better then your bow and my dad is bigger then your dad stuff that goes on at this site now days. LOL


----------



## Archersteve (Oct 14, 2004)

elite352 said:


> Its all in good fun. I actually shoot a mathews. I thought I had made a funny. Thats all there is to it. BTW my name has nothing to do with Elite bows. If your gonna call me out get it right archersteve its *elite352*.


Ooooops, typo. PS, If I chose to call you out, steam will fly, not my laughs.:secret:

See my last post for details on why I "called you out" - LOL


----------



## elite352 (Aug 15, 2009)

Archersteve said:


> Ooooops, typo. PS, If I chose to call you out, steam will fly, not my laughs.:secret:
> 
> See my last post for details on why I "called you out" - LOL


Steam doesn't fly it rises, Einstein ( your avatar ) :mg:


----------



## Archersteve (Oct 14, 2004)

elite352 said:


> Steam doesn't fly it rises, Einstein ( your avatar ) :mg:


Ya, I have my daughter to thank for that one. I have got to change that out some time.

The mixed metaphor shows how tired I was, but the laughs are worth it.


----------



## avidarchers (Nov 20, 2008)

Amen!!!! Stated very well


MACHXKING said:


> If all the bashers would pull their heads out of their a____ for a moment lets see why they have this policy. I went into BP and the guy said "look at this new Quest bow it has Bowtech Binary cam's on it". The cams are designed by elite and licensed to G5. Retailers are selling product based off a trademarked item. Do you think for a moment Hoyt would let someone sell a hybrid PSE by saying it's a cam&1/2 when they own that name. Maybe Mathews will let Martin start using the Solo cam on bows with 1 cam.
> 
> People should get a grip. If someone paid to have that Trademark it needs to be respected and protected by law. Anyone on here who works for a company that owns patents or trademarks would want their product protected as well


----------



## Archersteve (Oct 14, 2004)

avidarchers said:


> Amen!!!! Stated very well


Your point is well taken, and in sales or official representation of this cam, the legal reasons are valid.

But, in an INTERNET forum, or in everyday practice where we talk about these cams in the field, the legalese seems a bit insulting, and unenforceable.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

elite352 said:


> Steam doesn't fly it rises, Einstein ( your avatar ) :mg:


Actually, you can not see steam it's a gas and is invisible to the naked eye.....What you see is water vapor that has condensed into something you can see.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

MACHXKING said:


> If all the bashers would pull their heads out of their a____ for a moment lets see why they have this policy. I went into BP and the guy said "look at this new Quest bow it has Bowtech Binary cam's on it". The cams are designed by elite and licensed to G5. Retailers are selling product based off a trademarked item. Do you think for a moment Hoyt would let someone sell a hybrid PSE by saying it's a cam&1/2 when they own that name. Maybe Mathews will let Martin start using the Solo cam on bows with 1 cam.
> 
> People should get a grip. If someone paid to have that Trademark it needs to be respected and protected by law. Anyone on here who works for a company that owns patents or trademarks would want their product protected as well


Somehow I missed this thread the first go around. Not suprised at it...let's face it, Bowtech (absolutely not gonna access the character map) is a big Corp with big time corporation attitude and practices. While I understand them wanting to keep others from benefitting from their trademarks...I find it utterly ridiculous to put out a press release instructing consumers on how they should use their company trademarks in written conversations. 



Kurt D. said:


> It has recently come to our attention that several of BowTech's valuable trademarks are being misused by consumers and within the hunting industry media and trade. We would like to take this opportunity to provide some guidance...


Bowtech (again...absolutely not gonna access the character map) needs to get a grip and think before they speak. A little forethought would have told them that putting out this press release would have this kind of backlash. Consumers who unknowingly or even knowingly use one of their trademarked names to describe another company's products are not monetarily gaining anything by doing so.

I personally find irony in Bowtech's (once again...absolutely not gonna access the character map) stance on legalities when they have no problem ignoring their contractual obligations. You know, "contract" as in legally bound to abide by what is agreed upon by two parties? Yeah...that.

I guess life never changes...it is always the big guys pushing on the little guys because they always know the little guys can't and won't push back.


----------



## star (Jul 30, 2002)

B i n a r y ...........Are smarter than a 30 yr. old?


----------



## ARKANSAS82 (Nov 23, 2009)

I have the Obama administation telling what I can enough. I don't need bt telling me what to do.lol


----------



## KS Mirage (Nov 29, 2009)

Maybe they should concentrate less on BINARY and add two new words to their vocabulary...CUSTOMER SERVICE !!!!!!


----------



## beretta16 (Nov 22, 2006)

I'll 'refuse to follow' bowtech's raw.. rugged... ******ed rules about the word binary, among others. And the gas stations better watch out, they need to start adding TM to all the things that say octane on their pumps I guess.

They make absolutely awesome bows, but man is that stupid


----------



## beretta16 (Nov 22, 2006)

rockinbowhunter said:


> They also forgot:
> Exploaded LIMBS
> Deadly Limbs
> Limbs that ruin faces
> ...


You're thinking of the Drenalin my friend


----------



## AM OUTDOORS (Aug 6, 2007)

:evil5:I thought that Gene Simmons had everything patented????


----------



## bowtechhunter22 (Feb 9, 2010)

tnarb said:


> What about a cool tm phrase for thier limbs......like the kaboom limb?


ha good one big guy keep shooting them hoyts they bout shake your hand off them twaingy things ill stick with my silky smooth bowtech


----------



## Apache33 (Feb 22, 2010)

If anyone in the forum has ever shot a bowtech bow they would know that bowtech is far more better of a bow than anything matthews or hoyt has put out in their hunter lines. Furthermore, do you think Hoyt will TM the Carbon Matrix so no one can steal the ugliest bow design ever....and good luck getting some idiot to spend 1300-1600 on a base bow that looks like twisted poo.


----------



## Phelps Archery (Jun 8, 2010)

Now why would they write all that crap?I think some one needs to get a life.


----------



## Billincamo (Dec 8, 2002)

Apache33 said:


> If anyone in the forum has ever shot a bowtech bow they would know that bowtech is far more better of a bow than anything matthews or hoyt has put out in their hunter lines. Furthermore, do you think Hoyt will TM the Carbon Matrix so no one can steal the ugliest bow design ever....and good luck getting some idiot to spend 1300-1600 on a base bow that looks like twisted poo.


Keep telling your self that load of garbage and maybe you will believe it. My mother always told me if I don't have something good to say, then don't say anything. So I guess I won't say anything about Bowtech Bows.


----------

